# [SOLVED] FTP &quot;list&quot; command fails to retrieve directory listing



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

I've setup an FTP site on my home PC and have everything setup correctly. I know its setup correctly because I was able to access my FTP site fine for months. Suddenly, when I try to connect to my FTP site it is failing to retrieve the directory listing. This happens when I use IE, Firefox, and FileZilla. If I use WS FTP Explorer, then I am able to access my FTP site just fine and retrieve the directory listing.

Does anyone have any ideas on whats causing this? I have no clue. I'm completely stumped. I'm using IIS to host my FTP site. The users are connecting fine... they just can't retrieve the directory listings. I've already tried the various browser settings and they didn't help. If other information is needed, just let me know. I'll check this thread frequently and reply.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: FTP "list" command fails to retrieve directory listing*

I can only guess that some obscure firewall setting has changed. You might also check any configuration of the IIS FTP server, perhaps something there got changed?


----------



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: FTP "list" command fails to retrieve directory listing*

I just checked over my port forwarding settings, firewall settings, and FTP server settings. Nothing looks different. Something else interesting... I'm able to ftp perfectly fine from a command prompt. It only seems to be web browsers having problems.


----------



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: FTP "list" command fails to retrieve directory listing*

PROBLEM SOLVED!

Believe it or not, my FTP site is accessible using all Web browsers *if I disable my antivirus*. I'm using AVG Antivirus Free Edition. After trying countless things, I simply exited AVG (so it's no longer in the system tray) and my FTP site is working perfectly. So basically, AVG cannot be running on the FTP server. 

Hopefully this information will help others who are having the same problem.

-Ryan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: FTP "list" command fails to retrieve directory listing*

That's pretty odd! I'd post at the AVG site to see if they're aware of this.


----------

